# Dalmatians - what are your experiences?



## Tonks (19 November 2012)

I have just bought (well, had him two months now) a gorgeous Dalmatian boy pup.

I have always had terriers [or should I say terrior] and don't really know anything about Dalmatians'.

He is wonderful with our 3 year old son and can tolerate the most horrendous tail pulling, nose rubbing, pretending his tail is a sledge (!!) ear pulling, etc  - very unlike a terrior!!

He is very 'extroverted' however, and likes to be at the front where the action is!

He appears very bright and picks things up after only a few moments of training - positive reinforcement - he's VERY motivated by food!

Oh yeah, food.......he eats ANYTHING including my ear plugs that I wear to bed at night!

I would be interested to know whether he's typical???

Thanks.


----------



## CAYLA (19 November 2012)

Bouncy, HIGH energy loopy, HIGH energy, robust, mad, happy, HIGH energy greedy, scavangers, HIGH energy cast lots of white hair arghhhhh! did I mention HIGH energy
Strong, ignorant, can suffer more commonly from seperation anxiety/get bored easily and can cause way more destruction than the average dog.
Have met some really soft stupid ones and some really nasty aggressive ones (infact) one of the worst and most extreme cases of aggression I dealt with was a large dally male.

In the right hands with some rules and training and with access to burn energy, very responsive, sharp, bright dogs (but ignorant/stubborn) and make good family dogs esp as they can indeed take the rough and tumble that come with kids.
(end up in rescue alot) We have rehomed alot of dalmations

Ps, I would never have one


----------



## TarrSteps (20 November 2012)

I always think what the breed of dog was originally bred for is a pretty good first indicator of what you're going to get with the individual.. I don't know how the average modern Dalmation would feel about running for miles and miles and miles after a carriage but I suspect many would like to give it a shot. 

I don't know here but in North America they are one of the breeds that's suffered a lot from popularity and vet friends have told me quite a few have dicey temperaments, on top of their boundless energy. Sounds like your is a nice guy though.


----------



## paulineh (20 November 2012)

Lovely dogs, friendly, tolerant , happy dogs

Do need plenty of exercise, so if you train him right he can be exercised with a horse.

Mine use to come out with us on the New Forest. Would go for hours. A friend use to have hers go out with her when she took the pony and trap out.

Mine was a big fella and we use to show him as well.


----------



## moppett (20 November 2012)

lovely dogs, whilst ive seen a couple of very well mannered dallies that have been super family dogs - unfortunately the majority ive met lately are hyper, over anxious, worriers, and a bit nuts but only because the owner is a bit oblivious.

Also dalmatians have the inability to break down purine i believe - the absence of an enzyme. They commonly suffer from UTIs and it can be a nightmare to sort their diet out to limit the purine. I only found this out the other day when I met a lady who has kept dalmatians for years - and I've not actually researched it to find out if its true, so don't shoot if I'm wrong!


----------



## Blanche (20 November 2012)

I  don't post much at the moment but had to reply to your post . I must congratulate you on your excellent taste in dogs! 
You have already discovered some of the typical dally behaviours such as eating everything . This is likey to get worse as he gets bigger and can reach places that are just not possible now! Can't begin to tell you some of the things mine have eaten over the years but I only blame myself , if I don't want it eaten I need to be responsible for making sure they can't reach it and that usually means nailing to the ceiling.They are also very intelligent and easy to train but you will have no end of people telling how stupid they are but as I always says a bad workman blames his tools . A dally is very capable at training someone and not in a good way! They shed hair twice a year, the first six months and the second six months and they get everywhere .They do have a very high exercise requirement dependant on age obviously. Another thing to keep an eye on are  purine levels in his food . There is a traffic light system for this which is different from the dried food traffic light system . Basically anything high in purines is red and shouldn't be fed , medium is amber and can be fed occasionally and green/low anytime . If you google purine charts you may get a human one but can use that . If you go to the www.britishdalmatianclub.org.uk they have a forum and can answer any other questions you may have specific to dallys . Another with a male is that they advice neutering over a year old to give the urethra(sp?) or tubes longer to mature so that if they do turn out to be stone formers they are less likely to cause blockages . 
Cayla says she has had agressive dogs through rescue but I have never had a problem with this or seen / known any . I do believe due to the Disney effect they have been bred by BYB who have bred from unsuitable dogs etc. They are a sensitive breed in general and do not take to agressive / loud handling and I believe this can lead to some aggressive behaviour in any breed .
They are a great breed and can be addictive . They are not for everyone for various reasons and sometimes I seem to spend more time putting people off getting them than recommending them .
You seem to be getting on great with your pup already and they are great with children . I had them when my children were young and never had a problem 
BUT where are the photos . Post about a pup and no photos , them's not the rules on here !


----------



## Maisie2 (20 November 2012)

Extremely bouncy, greedy, affectionate and nutty  !  You must have a good sense of humour with dallies   I've had 3 over the years, 1 a wedding present  (no wonder I got divorced) and 2 rescue.  I love them but think I'm too old to cope with one now, my energy levels are not keeping up  I found mine were great with children, easy to housetrain and very interested in everything going on around them, particularly food.  My daughter has just bought a 1 year old dalmatian off the dreaded Preloved, the usual situation young couple, small house and garden, 2 little children and both working   However at least they had sense enough to rehome him and the woman is really interested in knowing how he is - he was much loved.  I don't think my daughter's greyhounds are too impressed - he is the exact opposite in temperament to them.  I'm sure you'll have fun with yours as long as you don't weaken and give him LOTS of exercise.


----------



## whisp&willow (20 November 2012)

he sounds like a Dall alright!  

just one note to add to the above...  one of the Dalls I knew very well would steal food, (as many do...!)  but if you caught him in the act he would swallow whatever her had whole, rather than relinquish it...

this lead to a tom and jerry moment:  Block of cheese wedged in throat!  

daft daft daft dogs, but loving and fun, as long as they get enough exercise!


----------



## AdorableAlice (20 November 2012)

Thick as xxxxxxxxxxxxx, we homed a 10 month old dog  years ago.  It was a nightmare, just did not absorb even the most basic of training.

It would bog off given the first opportunity and caused a massive row one new years eve by clearing off and we had to collect it from the police station, it survived that episode by the skin of it's teeth as the gun was loaded by the then husband.

To be fair to the poor dog it had been raised and kept in a tiny flat in the middle of Birmingham and belonged to someone I worked with who could not cope with it.  I should have known better than to offer to help out, but despite having huge reservations I took it home thinking we could square it up and find a home for it.  The dog was a tough as old boots, living out on the yard in a kennel.

It was soft in it's manner, great with little kids who pulled it about a lot, fine with the horses, but totally bonkers and had bottomless energy.  It easily kept up with the hunters on exercise and would stay with me as long as I kept moving.

Sadly it took an interest in the neighbours sheep, and whilst I doubt it would have grabbed hold, it was just a manic chase anything dog, including it's own tail until it fell over, that is not the point and it had to meet it's maker.


----------



## jakkibag (20 November 2012)

Couldnt live without mine  Although was a bit miffed when i enquired about a training class, to be told they didnt take Dallies or Huskies lol lol!!  I have two, one was an angel as a puppy in the house but his recall was somewhat lacking, my other was a complete house destroyer but an angel off the lead, both mine will hack out with me, take direction from horseback, follow a carriage and will go for miles, behind horse, carriage or any moving vehicle , they seem to get in the zone and just love it!!! 
Mine are both very clever, but aren't easily persuaded to do things that isn't in their 'interest' Lol, they both help muck out and are very at home in the stables with the horses!! Think they would live out there with them, as they would have done in the olden days!!


----------



## Alec Swan (20 November 2012)

I've never owned one,  and never would.

They're;  thick,  ignorant,  stubborn,  self willed,  opinionated (there isn't room for two of us in this house!),  retarded and generally awful creatures.  Apart from all that,  they're not to bad. 

When I worked as a butler,  and when I was doing my training,  I worked for an agency,  and we all lived in a large London house.  The guy who owned the business originally had a geriatric old boxer,  but when that died,  he invested in a Dalmatian called Yoggi.  I'd guess that it was a year old,  or thereabouts when it came to us,  and we ended up with it,  I suspect,  because the previous owner couldn't do anything with it.  It was a brainless,  wild and stupid dog.  We went to a Society wedding,  with the beautifully wrapped and decorated 5 tier cake in the back of a van,  and Yoggi decided to go walk about.  The resident chef was a genius,  and just about managed to restore the cake to a reasonable state.  I don't know what became of the dog,  something horrible would have been fitting.

When the agency weren't too busy,  I used to ride out for the adjacent stables,  and as we weren't allowed to canter,  in the Park after 0700 hrs,  I and the girl next door,  used to have a blast along Rotten Row,  first thing in the mornings.  A Dalmatian set off after us,  we stopped to give the owner a chance to catch his wayward creature,  but before he could it attacked the heals of my companions horse,  who lashed out.  One dead dog! 

As a caveat to the above rather generalised recommendations,  there was a dog at Crufts,  in the '60s,  and in the obedience tests,  and he was spotted.  Presumably,  he qualified for the event,  so there will be at least one person who doesn't agree with me!! 

I've never really understood the reasoning behind their following of carriages.  Were they simply an accessory?  If they were then that would explain their dispositions.  I'd also be interested to hear how they were bred,  originally,  and from what.

Alec.

Ets,  having just read jakkibag's post,  I suspect that I'm in deep ****! a.


----------



## EAST KENT (20 November 2012)

One of the components that went into James Hink`s brew to create the bull terrier back around 1850.All the mad idiot ways came through,plus the deafness gene and spotted skin,under the white jacket that is. Loopy fun dogs and wonderful childrens` partners in crime.Would definitely drive anyone expecting an obedient slave to drink or a shrink.


----------



## jakkibag (20 November 2012)

Lol Alec, The world would be a dull place if we all liked the same things 

 Im led to believe that apart from decoration they were used to protect the carriages during journeys, as well as to protect and guard the horses through the night where they slept in the stables with the horses! I think that through Disney they have been allowed to develop into cutesy characters, but can certainly see the 'Guarding' behaviours both mine display! I have a blacked out canopy in my truck and if parked up with dogs in the back you would think through the noise, that there were two big fierce bull types in there, only to be short changed when the boot is opened and two spottys appear!! They certainly aren't for everyone, As another poster pointed out BYB have big business with dally pups and so many end up in rescue, and its not difficult to see why.


----------



## Tonks (21 November 2012)

Thanks for your replies.

I love my 'mully' (Spotty Mauldoon) and although he is high energy (he won't be soon when my horsey gets back into action and he can come out hacking with me!) and eats anything, I think he's easier than my terrier who simply wanted to attack anything she saw!

He is definitely not stupid and infact, I would say he's one of the most intelligent dog I've ever had  - bar a collie!

He's so handsom and loves everybody in the yard - he does chase the horses in the school, though, which is totally annoying and he doesn't come back to call very well at the moment - unless I pretend to go up to the house - to make dinner!!! LOL

Thanks again ...... lovely photos!


----------



## Tonks (21 November 2012)

Oppppss.....will post some piccies later.......


----------



## EAST KENT (21 November 2012)

Oh yes,the other inherited trait from the Dallie,selective deafness,bellow at it and it is totally deaf,unwrap a sweet and responce is instantanious.


----------



## Luci07 (21 November 2012)

My friends have a lovely dally bitch and she is the 4th member of my stafffy pack at the yard. She is utterly goofy, not very bright and really kind. Friend bought her, again as a sort of rescue as the pup was an unwanted present. Should have seen their faces when I said they had bought an oversized Staffie..! 

She is very very high energy, she does hack out and comes out with me and youngest Staffie as well. Totally food orientated so easy to ensure she stays put. Actually wears all the dogs down at the yard, even the other youngsters so can not imagine what she would be like if she wasn't out all day. 

She is also very persistent. Not allowed on beds or sofas. Doesn't mean she ever gives up trying though!


----------



## dalidaydream (21 November 2012)

I've had 2 dalmatians and they are the most intelligent dogs I've ever come across.  In fact my first was much too intelligent - when given a command she would weigh up her options before condescending to obey.  They have both been the most loving, loyal and fun dogs you could hope to meet.  My current one is now 13 and I'm definitely looking to have another, I just love them .  Congratulations on your good taste


----------



## RutlandH2O (21 November 2012)

Damnations, uh, I mean Dalmations are lovely dogs...but, they leave spots all over the house, twice a year!!

Seriously, East Kent is the only poster who mentioned the deafness problem in the breed. I know that in the US, litters of pups are evaluated for deafness at 7 or 8 weeks of age. Those that are affected are PTS. It makes one wonder if some of the incorrigible ones are, in fact, deaf.


----------



## EAST KENT (21 November 2012)

We have our bull terrier litters BAER hearing at the AHT Newmarket by Julia Freeman.She tells me a 25% bi-lateral deafness..both ears deaf..is normal in Dallie litters,and those puppies are usually just left there to be PTS. I don`t think I could handle that,sometimes Julia said it was much higher a percentage.NEVER buy a dallie that is`nt BAER tested ,it will have it`s very own graph and result sheet.Unilaterals can cope with life fine,although they do have directional problems when called.
  Dallies are however delightful loonytunes that are just so beautiful and elegant,lovely creatures.


----------



## Blanche (22 November 2012)

East Kent she seems to have very different figures to everyone else . The figures below are posted on the dalmatian club website( forum- health matters) . I can't remember my log in details so can't ask if there are any up dated figures but they are always trying to be transparent so I'm sure they would if asked . I know of people that have whole litters tested and they are all fully hearing (bi). I know two litters that have been tested by her which tested as deaf that latter turned out to be hearing . Putting down the deaf puupies is a difficult one . I was offered a deaf  pup as a bogof 20 plus years ago and I turned it down but knew that my circumstances ( living on farm, toddlers , part time work etc) weren't right to give it a good life . I did feel guilty condemning it to possibly being pts ( breeders tried to bribe me with this)but I was first to see litter so he may have found another home . Ultimately the breeder is responsible for their litter and have to make that call . After all how many people could offer a good life to a large high energy deaf dog? Some, but not many .Nowadays if offered a deaf pup I may take it as my circumstances have changed . 
The % of pups tested is not very high but is going up and will go up every year but I suspect byb who also don't hip score wouldn't baer test.

Year Total Tested Bi. Lat. Hearing % Uni. Deaf % Bi. Deaf % Total Affected % Affected KC Registrations % Tested 

2009 479 371 77% 93 19% 15 3% 108 23% 1356 35% 
2008 534 431 81% 74 14% 28 19% 102 19% 1581 34% 
2007 400 322 81% 57 14% 21 5% 78 20% 1657 24% 
2006 464 386 83% 61 13% 17 4% 78 17% 1984 23% 
2005 391 333 85% 45 12% 13 3% 58 15% 1930 20% 
2004 451 398 88% 43 10% 10 2% 53 12% 2223 20% 
2003 524 435 83% 71 14% 18 3% 89 17% 2253 23% 
2002 405 334 82% 52 13% 19 5% 71 18% 2071 20% 
2001 425 337 79% 65 15% 23 5% 88 21% 2062 21% 
2000 429 363 85% 57 13% 9 2% 66 15% 2752 16% 
1999 469 376 80% 69 15% 24 5% 93 20% 2679 18% 
1998 434 335 77% 72 17% 27 6% 99 23% 3058 14% 
1997 469 347 74% 76 16% 46 10% 122 26% 3886 12% 
1996 385 286 74% 64 17% 35 9% 99 26% 3910 12% 
1995 270 205 76% 43 16% 22 8% 65 24% 3120 9% 
1994 289 227 79% 35 12% 27 9% 62 21% 2794 10% 
1993 276 213 77% 44 16% 19 7% 63 23% 2235 12% 
1992 226 190 84% 30 13% 6 3% 36 16% 1898 12% 

Total 8,169 6,613 81% 1204 15% 406 5% 1,610 20% 43349 19% 


Please note: 

First Line: Total = Total number of Dalmatians tested. Uni = Uni-laterally hearing that is: those with hearing in one hear. Deaf = those that are Bi-laterally deaf.


----------



## mil1212 (22 November 2012)

I grew up with Dalmatians, and in a moment of madness I decided to get one to join our 2 greyhounds.
So we found Hurley. He has calmed down hugely in the time we have had him, but he and the greyhounds are definitely at different ends of the doggy spectrum  He is a horrendous food theif, learnt very quickly how to open the doors and his favourite trick is opening the bin and letting the greyhouds snack!
Here is Hurley (was previously called Curly but has very quickly adjusted to his new name!)






Having come from a small home in the middle of a town, he has really adjusted and is actually great with the horses, far more concerned with pinching their food than chasing them or any such business! It's great to have his company in the fields, I could never let the greyhounds come, their recall is non existant, especially if a small fluffy animal gets in the way 
However, much to my husbands shock, I have been really firm with him, setting definate boundaries. He has had good training and so I am continuing that. A dog which is very food orientated and a quick learner make for easy training! He'll do anything for food, he's even learnt sign language


----------



## millsandboon (22 November 2012)

My Dalmatian was top of her class at obedience. She is a total joy - but does eat socks. She does bark at everything that moves though and hates men in hats. She is super lazy and will not go out in the rain - she has to close her eyes and tip toe


----------



## Flummoxed (22 November 2012)

Millsandboon - and you painted her toenails.............why???????????


These posts remind me of the lovely Dally that I grew up with and the descriptions all fit her exactly.


----------



## jakkibag (22 November 2012)

Both my boys are from completley different lines and different breeders, Both were BAER hearing tested, as were all the litter, all were Bi Hearing. Wouldnt have considered it otherwise, but could certainly account for bad behaviour in non tested dogs?

millsandboon, your girl is very like our black dog, very silmilar facial expressions, although he would be royally disgusted if we painted his nails x


----------



## jodie3 (22 November 2012)

I've had Dalmatians for the past 30 years and apart from my English Bull Terrier (who is far easier!!) I wouldn't have any other breed.  I currently have a 9 year old neutered male and a 2 year old deaf bitch and am very possibly getting a deaf puppy soon too.

They are very high energy dogs, but very loving and want to be with their humans at all times.  They are supposed to have a natural affinity with horses and I did have one who would follow my horse everywhere, even in circles on the lunge but equally I have also had ones who would run a mile from a horse!

I have found the bitches tend to be quieter than the males but they are a bit like Cliff Richard and never seem to age much.

My understanding is that they were bred as carriage dogs to guard the carriages.  There were two sizes, the smaller ones apparently ran under the axle and the bigger ones ranged around the carriage.  They were chosen for their stamina and also elegance so they looked good out with the gentry.

They do seem to be good with children, but of all the ones I have had I have only ever had one with a nasty temperament and he was a rescue so uncertain of his upbringing.

They do moult constantly, you learn never to wear smart dark coloured clothes near them!

There is a move now to stop deaf pups being pts.  The pup doesn't know he is deaf, he knows no difference and they can be trained to hand signals just as easily as to vocal commands.  My girl runs off lead with the others and is trained to check in with me and come back to a raised arm signal.  Check out the deaf dog network on facebook for lots more stories and info on deaf dogs.

Oh and yes, they all seem to steal but you learn quickly to put things out of reach!


----------



## EAST KENT (22 November 2012)

Do I read it wrong  was 23% the figure for bi deaf puppies? I am totally amazed in a breed so badly affected by deafness that such a low percentage are tested as puppies.I suppose that means there are less bred by responsible breeders ,sad. I find it really hard to believe Julia could be so wrong about two WHOLE litters,and I shall certainly ask her about it when my two mini bull puppies are tested soon.She is extremely honest ,open and professional,so the answer will emerge.


----------



## EAST KENT (22 November 2012)

Flummoxed said:



			Millsandboon - and you painted her toenails.............why???????????


These posts remind me of the lovely Dally that I grew up with and the descriptions all fit her exactly.
		
Click to expand...

Because it makes her look a doll!


----------



## Blanche (22 November 2012)

EK - sorry my post was misleading . I meant to put that a pup in two seperate litters rather than two whole litters . My fault for being in a hurry and such a slow typist and with appalling spelling looking at that last post !
 If you are looking at the year 2009 the 23% is the uni(93dogs-19%tested) and the bi deaf(15-3%) which is the total affected (108-23%). 
You're right it would be better if more breeders tested and I would hope all reputable breeders wouldn't need convincing of the merits of it . It is a breed that suffers from people breeding for a cash crop and so not caring whether parents are sound to breed in any way . I cringe everytime I see a Disney spot and fret for the animals that will come into being just to line someones pocket.


----------



## RutlandH2O (22 November 2012)

jodie3 said:



			I've had Dalmatians for the past 30 years and apart from my English Bull Terrier (who is far easier!!) I wouldn't have any other breed.  

There is a move now to stop deaf pups being pts.  The pup doesn't know he is deaf, he knows no difference and they can be trained to hand signals just as easily as to vocal commands.  My girl runs off lead with the others and is trained to check in with me and come back to a raised arm signal.  Check out the deaf dog network on facebook for lots more stories and info on deaf dogs.
		
Click to expand...

Isn't the problem with deaf dogs their often startled reaction to being touched when they are unaware of being approached? It is one thing for the owners of such dogs to interact with them, but quite another thing for those unaware of the dog's condition. It appears you have the knowledge and ability to handle such a dog, but what about those people who don't have such resources?


----------



## SecondLifeOnHere (22 November 2012)

I have a Ridgie x dalmatian who I adore... despite the greed, stubborn-streak, Labrador (selective) hearing, the refusal to go out when temp is less than balmy, and forget it if it's raining, snow is ok in a coat and socks & plaggie-bagged feet JUST for long enough he can empty his clearly Olympic sized bladder, which he does on the run, he has more of a disdainful look than Julian Cleary, if he could speak would have more sarcasm than I'd like to think, can open anything, door, bolt, window, has been found hanging out the bedroom window expressing his opinions more times than I care to remember.... what else.. oh, they seem to have the knack of scaling any fence... the one Sir decided to get over was 11ft chain link.. apart from all this... wonderful dogs! (I guess I have to blame 50% on the ridgies side) BUT temperament to DIE for, fab guard dog by sheer size (in his case) and an affinity for spotting annoying door-to-door salespeople and yowling before they even knock....


----------



## millsandboon (23 November 2012)

Flummoxed said:



			Millsandboon - and you painted her toenails.............why???????????


These posts remind me of the lovely Dally that I grew up with and the descriptions all fit her exactly.
		
Click to expand...

I can't say that I did paint her toenails 
One of the children did - and funny thing is, I have three boys


----------



## Bright_Spark (24 November 2012)

When I was at collage, my landlady had a dalmatian, he was lovely.

I do have a question though, are 'yellow' spotted dallies still pts, like deaf pups tend to be? My landlady's dog was a yellow spot and apparently they were normally pts as it's an undesirable colour?

This was about 10 years ago though, so things might have changed since then.


----------



## Maisy (24 November 2012)

Tonks said:



			He is wonderful with our 3 year old son and can tolerate the most horrendous tail pulling, nose rubbing, pretending his tail is a sledge (!!) ear pulling, etc  - very unlike a terrior!!
		
Click to expand...

This is a pet hate of mine......"my dog is great...my kids can pull its tail and poke its eyes and it just sits there....."  Why would *anyone* let their kids poke and prod dogs about!!??

I have had 4 kids, and when they were younger I had 4 dogs (3 weimaraners and a jrt), and I would never have sat by and let them maul a dog or puppy about.......


----------



## jodie3 (25 November 2012)

RutlandH2O said:



			Isn't the problem with deaf dogs their often startled reaction to being touched when they are unaware of being approached? It is one thing for the owners of such dogs to interact with them, but quite another thing for those unaware of the dog's condition. It appears you have the knowledge and ability to handle such a dog, but what about those people who don't have such resources?
		
Click to expand...


I can only speak for my girl but she has never shown any sort of startled reaction either to being touched or woken up.  She is very aware of what is going on around her. She is not an aggressive dog at all and if you did catch her unawares she would just be so pleased to see you you would be licked to death!

Google Deaf Dogs Network and you will see lots of deaf dogs and their owners doing agility and obedience and just being dogs!


----------



## Dogrose (25 November 2012)

I only ever had one dog, a dalmatian. She was actually my daughter's dog, she bought her when she was 10 (my daughter). She was an amazing dog, a fantastic guard both for the house and as a body guard out walking but not over sensitive like a friend's German Shepherds.

I didn't find her overly energetic, once she refused to go out, even in the garden for a pee, for over 24 hours because it was raining so hard!
She was naughty, had a huge sense of humour, obsessed with food (one boxing day we got up to discover she had eaten all the Christmas chocolate and sweets. She spent two days groaning and throwing up pools of fudge vomit), would only do as she was told if food was in the equation, loved to sit on our laps and just be involved, I'm sure she thought she was one of us.

She wasn't overly keen on horses though! She was never ever ill, when she aged she got a little gimpy and had lipomas but she and we all survived. I think people go a bit over the top warning about how difficult dalmatians are, you don't need some super mystical skills to own one.

And yeah everything in the house gets a nice matching frosted look from all the white hairs- apparently they have microscopic barbs so they work into fabric. You can't vacuum them out I know that! Sometimes I found hairs in places I hadn't even been yet!

I've heard lemon Dallies are PTS too, it does probably still happen, and the ones with patches. I'd love a lemon dally!


----------



## jodie3 (25 November 2012)

I bred a litter from my first Dalmatian - both dog and bitch had impeccable pedigrees but out of a litter of 10 one had a patch (which the stud dog owner wanted us to pts but we kept him as had always intended to keep one) and 5 that we thought were going to be liver spot actually were lemon.  
They were very attractive dogs but couldn't be sold as pedigree as they were the equivalent of mis-marked.  I don't remember being asked to have them pts though.  I think it is pretty rare to have a lemon, we were told in a lifetime of breeding you might get 1 or 2 so we must have been incredibly unlucky.

Was certainly enough to put me off having another litter!


----------



## meandmyself (25 November 2012)

My terrier hates them. No idea why, but he does.


----------

